# FreeBSD 7.1: Linux development tools. Where?



## jamm62 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,

In order to get some of our servers running FreeBSD 4.x up to date, I've installed release 7.1 on a virtual machine on VMware, before messing with the real thing. One thing I miss in the packages collection are the development tools for the (emulated) Linux environment. This is something we really need, if an upgrade from 4.x to 7.1 is to be done, since we run and develop tools on Informix for Linux. In FreeBSD 4.x and previous releases there was a package named linux-devtools*, but I can't find anything like that for release 7.1

Any hint, please?

Thank you,

Jesus A. Mora


----------



## crsd (Feb 23, 2009)

Try using one of emulators/linux_dist-gentoo-stage* ports (not the linux_base ones).


----------



## jamm62 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you! 
What's the difference among the stages [1-3]? 
Also, I've seen that the ports in the 7.1 collection are based on the gentoo 2006 release, and it doesn't seem to be available any more. Tried to make the port based on the gentoo 2008 stage 1 -once modified the Makefile and distinfo files- but at last it doesn't install correctly. :\   Maybe I have to uninstall the linux_base* package?


----------

